# Synth status



## fernandel (May 25, 2016)

Hi!

I am using Synth on FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE (amd64) and when I run synth status I get:

```
synth status
Builder mounts detected; attempting to remove them automatically ...
Dismounting successful!
Querying system about current package installations.
Stand by, comparing installed packages against the ports tree.

textproc/py-pystemmer scan aborted because 'make' encounted an error in the Makefile.
textproc/py-pystemmer (return code = 1)
Scan of audio/gstreamer-plugins-vorbis failed, it will not be considered.

raised ADA.IO_EXCEPTIONS.USE_ERROR : /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/Makefile: Input/output error
```

Thank you.


----------



## fernandel (May 25, 2016)

fernandel said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am using Synth on FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE (amd64) and when I run synth status I get:
> 
> ...



And now I tried to run synth status-everything and I got:

```
synth status-everything
Builder mounts detected; attempting to remove them automatically ...
Dismounting successful!
Scanning entire ports tree.
progress: 81.68%             
culprit: textproc/py-pygtail
Scan aborted because 'make' encounted an error in the Makefile.
textproc/py-pygtail (return code = 1)
progress: 81.77%
```

And progress: 81.77% is on now about 30 minutes.


----------



## kpa (May 26, 2016)

Look at the Synth log files at /var/log/synth to see what the actual error is. It looks very much like ports tree problem rather than Synth problem but the only way to verify that is the logs.


----------



## marino (May 26, 2016)

It's not synth's fault, there's something wrong with the port (as the error message says).

It happens.  Individual ports break all the time.
Also, you might have settings in -/etc/make.conf that are incompatible with the tree and cause the breakage.
running `make -V` on the ports in question caused make program to return an error, and that's not synth's fault.


----------



## marino (May 26, 2016)

kpa said:


> Look at the Synth log files at /var/log/synth to see what the actual error is. It looks very much like ports tree problem rather than Synth problem but the only way to verify that is the logs.


I don't think it is logged.  It's happening before building starts, it is failing the port tree scan itself.


----------



## fernandel (May 26, 2016)

No, it is not logged. I tried to delete /usr/ports and than use `portsnap fetch extract` but it cannot delete directories www and textproc. Maybe is something wrong with the hard drive?
And now I run `rm -r www` and I got in /var/log/messages:

```
May 26 18:20:10 kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
May 26 18:20:10  kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p5[READ(offset=182510452736, length=32768)]error = 5
May 26 18:20:13  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:13  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:13  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:13  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:13  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
May 26 18:20:25  kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p5[READ(offset=182510452736, length=32768)]error = 5
May 26 18:20:28  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:28  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:28  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:28  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:28  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:54 kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p5[READ(offset=182510452736, length=32768)]error = 5
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): READ_DMA48. ACB: 25 00 70 81 dc 40 5d 00 00 00 40 00
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 40 (UNC )
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): RES: 51 40 8e 81 dc 5d 5d 00 00 00 00
May 26 18:20:54 kernel: (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
May 26 18:20:54  kernel: g_vfs_done():ada0p5[READ(offset=182510452736, length=32768)]error = 5
```

I have installed FreeBSD on iMac 11,1 and I have dual boot OSX/FreeBSD and I use rEFIT.

Thank you.


----------



## kpa (May 27, 2016)

That certainly looks bad. Install sysutils/smartmontools and run `smartctl -a` on the drive.


----------



## fernandel (May 27, 2016)

kpa said:


> That certainly looks bad. Install sysutils/smartmontools and run `smartctl -a` on the drive.




```
smartctl -a /dev/ada0
smartctl 6.5 2016-05-07 r4318 [FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p3 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-16, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
Device Model:     ST31000528AS
Serial Number:    5VPDHMVH
LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 05df7f955
Firmware Version: AP2E
User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]
Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical
Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 4
SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 3.0 Gb/s
Local Time is:    Thu May 26 19:20:33 2016 EDT

==> WARNING: A firmware update for this drive may be available,
see the following Seagate web pages:
http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/207931en
http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/213891en

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
See vendor-specific Attribute list for marginal Attributes.

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x82)    Offline data collection activity
                    was completed without error.
                    Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0)    The previous self-test routine completed
                    without error or no self-test has ever
                    been run.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection:         (  600) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:              (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
                    Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
                    Suspend Offline collection upon new
                    command.
                    Offline surface scan supported.
                    Self-test supported.
                    Conveyance Self-test supported.
                    Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)    Saves SMART data before entering
                    power-saving mode.
                    Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01)    Error logging supported.
                    General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time:      (   1) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time:      ( 167) minutes.
Conveyance self-test routine
recommended polling time:      (   2) minutes.
SCT capabilities:            (0x103f)    SCT Status supported.
                    SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
                    SCT Feature Control supported.
                    SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000e   089   088   006    Old_age   Always       -       90040174
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1449
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   082   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       197101267
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   076   076   000    Old_age   Always       -       21815
10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1401
184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0
187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       1005
188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1
189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   093   093   000    Old_age   Always       -       7
190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   052   042   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 48 (Min/Max 22/48 #1004)
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   048   058   000    Old_age   Always       -       48 (0 12 0 0 0)
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   043   021   000    Old_age   Always       -       90040174
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       8
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       8
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
ATA Error Count: 877 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)
    CR = Command Register [HEX]
    FR = Features Register [HEX]
    SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]
    SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]
    CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]
    CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]
    DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]
    DC = Device Command Register [HEX]
    ER = Error register [HEX]
    ST = Status register [HEX]
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 877 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21814 hours (908 days + 22 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  40 51 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:29.537  READ DMA EXT
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:26.581  READ DMA EXT
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:23.667  READ DMA EXT
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:20.711  READ DMA EXT
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.833  READ DMA EXT

Error 876 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21814 hours (908 days + 22 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  40 51 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:26.581  READ DMA EXT
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:23.667  READ DMA EXT
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:20.711  READ DMA EXT
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.833  READ DMA EXT
  35 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.833  WRITE DMA EXT

Error 875 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21814 hours (908 days + 22 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  40 51 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:23.667  READ DMA EXT
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:20.711  READ DMA EXT
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.833  READ DMA EXT
  35 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.833  WRITE DMA EXT
  35 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.832  WRITE DMA EXT

Error 874 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21814 hours (908 days + 22 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  40 51 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:20.711  READ DMA EXT
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.833  READ DMA EXT
  35 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.833  WRITE DMA EXT
  35 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.832  WRITE DMA EXT
  35 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.832  WRITE DMA EXT

Error 873 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21814 hours (908 days + 22 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  40 51 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  25 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.833  READ DMA EXT
  35 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.833  WRITE DMA EXT
  35 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.832  WRITE DMA EXT
  35 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.832  WRITE DMA EXT
  35 00 40 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:13:17.832  WRITE DMA EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```


----------



## fernandel (May 27, 2016)

Yes, it is a problem. Would help if I repartitioning a HD or just delete FreeBSD partition and installed again, please?


----------



## kpa (May 27, 2016)

DMA errors can be caused by faulty cables so check those first. If you boot into OS X does it show anything similar in the system logs?


----------



## fernandel (May 27, 2016)

kpa said:


> DMA errors can be caused by faulty cables so check those first. If you boot into OS X does it show anything similar in the system logs?


OS X doesn't have problems but I cannot boot FreeBSD anymore in the multiuser. I run fsck -y /dev/ada0p5 in single user mode, it found some bad sectors and didn't do anything. Now, when I try to boot in multiuser I got:


> Starting file system checks
> ** SU=Y Recovering /dev/ada0p5
> Journal timestamp does not match fs mount time
> ** Skipping journal
> falling through to full fsck


and I am back in the single user.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2016)

fernandel said:


> ```
> 197 Current_Pending_Sector 0x0012 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 8
> 198 Offline_Uncorrectable 0x0010 100 100 000 Old_age Offline - 8
> ```


Time to replace the disk.


----------



## fernandel (May 27, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Time to replace the disk.



I did start looking for the new one but I like to boot computer and use a little still . Is it possible after I did run fsck and doesn't allow me to boot in multiuser?


----------



## kpa (May 27, 2016)

You won't be able to boot multiuser until you manage to clear the flag that tells the kernel that the filesystem has metadata damage that hasn't been yet fixed. That means finishing a `fsck -y` run without any pending errors after it. From the sound of it you might not succeed if the metadata damage is caused by those uncorrectable sectors.


----------



## fernandel (May 30, 2016)

kpa said:


> You won't be able to boot multiuser until you manage to clear the flag that tells the kernel that the filesystem has metadata damage that hasn't been yet fixed. That means finishing a `fsck -y` run without any pending errors after it. From the sound of it you might not succeed if the metadata damage is caused by those uncorrectable sectors.



It didn't help anything. I did reinstall FreeBSD 10.3 , it works and I am searching for the new HD.

Thank you.


----------

